# made some mods........



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

did most of this a while back, but got lazy......... since last pic update:
Added Caractre Rear body kit (spolier, diffuser and tips)
Added the EU Hazard Triangle
also bought a nice speaker box from a previous A6 owner, was a custom fit....... I bought the amp.....
one of the tips is "askew" - came that way







a buddy is gonna help cut/weld it proper.......




















_Modified by buddahvw at 8:09 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*

I need to pick up one of those triangles, and the diffuser / tips look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was contemplating a sub, but my airride tank will be in the way


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: made some mods........ (mikegilbert)*

What the hell Buddahvw? You trying to have the sickest C6 in Vegas or something? Looking hot man. I've gotta get a first hand look at this beast.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (Kemer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kemer1* »_What the hell Buddahvw? You trying to have the sickest C6 in Vegas or something? Looking hot man. I've gotta get a first hand look at this beast.

I was planning to make it to IandO last night with Matt and crew, but I fell asleep on the sofa..........


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_
I was planning to make it to IandO last night with Matt and crew, but I fell asleep on the sofa.......... 


Sorry to see that you didn't. We had a blast, and a prety good turnout too. Mike brought out the MkII...OMG What an awesome car. But yeah, either I'll stop by the DD or you come out to I&O. Whatever. Besides Wustefest is only a month away..


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (Kemer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kemer1* »_
. Besides Wustefest is only a month away..

I know







am thinking about rushing a project through......... but we shall see.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*

There's a Red Rock drive tomorrow right after the DD meet. We're meeting up at the RR Casino at 2:30 and rolling out at 3. I think I'll shoot up to DD after I get off work.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*

any additional info on the EU triangle?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_any additional info on the EU triangle?

I will try to find part #, some cars had them in 2005 and before is what dealer told me, but Audi started to de-content them.......... so you can find em in old cars....
were there other details other than part # you needed........ gonna check my papers


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*

both my previous audis had them (2001 and 2004), but i guess my 07 doesnt. It has an empty spot for it in the trunk, but no hardware to hold it.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*

how is that rear diffuser attached to the bumper, glue/clips/screws? 
doesnt seem to line up correctly with the bumper, but looks good anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: made some mods........ (bombardi)*

it attaches with glue on top and screws on bottom


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: made some mods........ (buddahvw)*

your boat is looking good, man!!


----------



## SupaWhiteTC (Mar 3, 2005)

Is that 2 12w1's and a Kenwood KAC-9104?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (SupaWhiteTC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SupaWhiteTC* »_Is that 2 12w1's and a Kenwood KAC-9104?
 yup!!!


----------



## SupaWhiteTC (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice little setup, I sell car audio so it looks like a familiar setup.


----------

